
Show HN: Joy of Computing, one neat project/hack/etc every day - nicholasjbs
https://joy.recurse.com
======
nicholasjbs
Recurse Center founder here.

Many people have asked over the years what types of things people do at RC.
It's a surprisingly hard question to answer, because the work people do here
is varied and diverse, from contributing to OSS projects to silly hacks to
algorithmically generated art.

We built Joy of Computing to answer this question. It's a daily link
aggregation site which posts one piece of work done by a current Recurser or
an alum every day.

I'm happy to answer questions if anyone has any!

